# benchtop milling machines



## Furlow (Mar 30, 2022)

On the hunt for used (older) benchtop milling machine


----------



## Susquatch (Mar 30, 2022)

Your intro said you are in Vancouver. You need to line up a trailer now and have the required cash ready to roll. 

Stuff like that in Vancouver is sold before its listed. You have to be ready when one comes up, grab cash, and hit the road with the trailer in tow and look at it asap. If you like it, buy it. If you stop to think about it, it will be gone.


----------



## 140mower (Mar 30, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Your intro said you are in Vancouver. You need to line up a trailer now and have the required cash ready to roll.
> 
> Stuff like that in Vancouver is sold before its listed. You have to be ready when one comes up, grab cash, and hit the road with the trailer in tow and look at it asap. If you like it, buy it. If you stop to think about it, it will be gone.


It's even tougher when you live 4.5 hours away and trying to convince them that I am going to be leaving right after work...... I have been successful several times, if the deal feels right, just tell them I am coming to purchase, not look. Sometimes an e-transfer of a deposit seals the deal. I picked up my little mill with new er40 collets and a bunch of new end mills for $175.00. I also picked up a die filer with 70 files for $140.00 just to name a couple. I never include the cost of fuel, because, I enjoy the drive and day away, kinda like a mini vacation with a new toy at the end.


----------



## Furlow (Mar 30, 2022)

It's worse, I live on Vancouver Island, not much mfg going on here.


----------



## 140mower (Mar 30, 2022)

In Lillooet..... Fuel or ferry, pick your poison...
 Only your mini vacation involves a mini cruise... I'm an Island boy, born and raised, still have the webbed toes to prove it, the folks are still over there, so we get there from time to time. Really should be over more, but life still seems to get in the way.


----------



## chip4charlie (Apr 5, 2022)

Did you see this ad? https://vancouver.craigslist.org/bnc/tls/d/vancouver-sharp-mill-milling-machine/7454785387.html


----------



## Tom Kitta (Apr 5, 2022)

chip4charlie said:


> Did you see this ad? https://vancouver.craigslist.org/bnc/tls/d/vancouver-sharp-mill-milling-machine/7454785387.html



I just commented on the link. Way, way, way overpriced. At that price just get a new larger machine. Offer seller $1000 - that way it would be an OK deal. If he throws some stuff with it maybe more, $1100. 

I have the same RF machine, given it to my dad.


----------

